# 59425 and 59426



## rfayec (Jun 11, 2009)

I do family practice coding and now have ob services. We see patients for the initial visit and thru 36 weeks. Patients are then refered to another doctor who does the delivery. We will also be doing postpartum visits for most of these. What codes should I use? I guess the better question is how should I use these codes and the 59430?


----------



## Taynascode (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi
You should then use the 59426 with one unit as that covers 7 or more visits and then the 59430 for the post partum. If for some reason the visits are 6 or less then the 59425 would be good or individual E/M codes if less than 4.
hope this helps


----------



## rfayec (Jun 12, 2009)

It does. Just so I'm very clear, I Don't use both. Just one or the other once?


----------



## pamtienter (Jun 12, 2009)

Correct - one or the other, not both.


----------

